# Tibetan White Crane, Fist Set



## Flying Crane (Nov 15, 2018)

This is the first half of a beginner level set in the Tibetan White Crane System.
I hope you find it interesting.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 16, 2018)

Awesome, loved it! Can't say I understand forms from other styles but dang I love watching them . Thanks for posting


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2018)

I like it 

I once trained with a white crane guy and those windmill-esq swinging arm strikes are a pain to deal with. Best to just get out of the way IMHO


----------



## Y.K. Hoh (Jun 3, 2019)

Exemplary precision and power. Love it!


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 3, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> This is the first half of a beginner level set in the Tibetan White Crane System.
> I hope you find it interesting.


Like Simon said (  ), I have no clue what I’m really watching, but it was pretty cool. I think I understood the uppercuts and elbows though. 

Is that you doing the form?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 3, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Like Simon said (  ), I have no clue what I’m really watching, but it was pretty cool. I think I understood the uppercuts and elbows though.
> 
> Is that you doing the form?


Yup, that was me from about eight years ago.  
I posted some others that were more recent, from a few months ago.  Trying to get everything documented on video for reference.  I’ve found that as life takes me in other directions it can be disruptive to my training and I sometimes need to scratch my head a bit to remember some of them.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 3, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Like Simon said (  ), I have no clue what I’m really watching, but it was pretty cool. I think I understood the uppercuts and elbows though.
> 
> Is that you doing the form?


If you have specific questions, I will try to answer them.


----------



## JP3 (Jun 9, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> Yup, that was me from about eight years ago.
> I posted some others that were more recent, from a few months ago.  Trying to get everything documented on video for reference.  I’ve found that as life takes me in other directions it can be disruptive to my training and I sometimes need to scratch my head a bit to remember some of them.


I've done a lot of head scratching myself on the aikido koryu katas we don't do so often.  Something will come up in class, someone's got a question, and one of the gnomes in my memory bank will wave a hand saying, "Hey, Boss... I think there is a sawari-waza technique set that teaches on that student's question."

Me, "Yeah? Well, go get me that video file."

*scratching ensues*


----------



## pdg (Jun 26, 2019)

It could be my gross misunderstanding, but...

A very good proportion of that set looked like it would make more sense if you were using a blade of some sort.

Is it supposed to be fully empty hand or does it later translate to work with weapons?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice, good form
Also liked how many moves i felt like i could almost see a sword in your hand


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 26, 2019)

pdg said:


> It could be my gross misunderstanding, but...
> 
> A very good proportion of that set looked like it would make more sense if you were using a blade of some sort.
> 
> Is it supposed to be fully empty hand or does it later translate to work with weapons?


It is the first half of our primary beginner level empty-hand set.  The rooting and rotational principles that drive the empty hand techniques apply equally well in our weapons sets.  So no, this set is not “meant” to be a weapon set, but you have made a good and insightful observation.


----------



## windwalker099 (Nov 11, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> This is the first half of a beginner level set in the Tibetan White Crane System.
> I hope you find it interesting.


Trained in the style long ago.....the video seems to be missing 🤔


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 12, 2022)

windwalker099 said:


> Trained in the style long ago.....the video seems to be missing 🤔



because the post is 4 years old and Flying Crane has not posted here it a while


----------



## windwalker099 (Nov 12, 2022)

Tibetan white crane my first introduction, to the world of CMA

clip shows some of the training as coached by
Ron Dong,,Mike Staples, my teacher back in the 70s.
both trained under Gorge Long....long ago 🙂


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Dec 13, 2022)

windwalker099 said:


> Tibetan white crane my first introduction, to the world of CMA
> 
> clip shows some of the training as coached by
> Ron Dong,,Mike Staples, my teacher back in the 70s.
> both trained under Gorge Long....long ago 🙂


Very nice! The guy around the 3 minute mark can really move. Great foot work.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 23, 2022)

windwalker099 said:


> Trained in the style long ago.....the video seems to be missing 🤔


My Sifu prefers that we do not post our formal material publicly.  I was not reprimanded over this, I do not believe he saw it, but I realize it was contrary to what he wants, so I removed it.


----------



## geezer (Dec 31, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> My Sifu prefers that we do not post our formal material publicly.  I was not reprimanded over this, I do not believe he saw it, but I realize it was contrary to what he wants, so I removed it.


Sorry you had to pull this, but I totally understand. My old Chinese sifu had a similar policy. Please continue to post any drills or short sequences that are allowed to be shown.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 31, 2022)

geezer said:


> Sorry you had to pull this, but I totally understand. My old Chinese sifu had a similar policy. Please continue to post any drills or short sequences that are allowed to be shown.


Interesting thought.  The drills and short sequences that I use are often my own creations.  There are a few that could be loosely considered as standard fare, but I often mix my own ideas in as I work through the material.  They are simply drills that I feel are effective for me, in developing the skills that I see as important, while being built upon the Tibetan crane foundation and methodologies.  I hadn’t considered how he might feel about those kinds of things.  Is it the formalized curriculum including the forms that he doesn’t want shared without any controls?  Does that include showing how our fundamental techniques are done and the process we use for developing our skills?  Is it the greater concepts of the methodology?  

He isn’t secretive, exactly.  If you are his student, he shares freely with you, to the level that he feels you are capable.  But he simply feels that the system has value in the way that a family heirloom has value, and shouldn’t be put out carelessly for the general, mostly uneducated (on the topic) public to gawk at.  

So I guess now I am pondering the spirit of his wishes, as opposed to the strict interpretation of the actual words he has said. 

I remember years ago talking about this kind of thing with my dai Sihing.  He commented that perhaps anyone who was able to steal our material illegitimately, and yet be able to understand it and truly learn the system, ought to be welcome to it and be rewarded for their accomplishment.  Because we do not believe one can actually do that by simply watching and mimicking what they see.  Not without solid explanation and feedback.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 5, 2023)

We approach it like your Dai Sihing thinks. If they can pull it from video with no instruction, go for it. Otherwise, you're just dancing to our material, poorly at that with no understanding of body mechanics and application theory included. When we see you at a tournament or something, we'll just sit and laugh out loud and point you out to anybody that will listen about what you did.


----------

